# [SOLVED] GPU clocks stuck in &quot;High Performance&quot; mode. Won't go in idle mode



## NeoForever (Aug 5, 2009)

*[SOLVED] GPU clocks stuck in &quot;High Performance&quot; mode. Won't go in idle mode*

Ok so I have read multiple threads about this kind of issue but none of them apply directly to me or they just use a work around.

My question is.. why does this happen? How do I fix it?

I have an MSI GX740 Laptop. ATi Mobility Radeon HD5870.

My GPU clocks are stuck at the stock 700 MHz core and 1000 MHz memory even when I am not gaming. The clocks are supposed to go down at about 100 MHz Core, 150 Mhz memory when idle/no graphically intensive tasks. At least that's what it used to do and I liked it.

Things that I already tried:
Flashed new vBIOS from MSI
Have latest AMD Catalyst Display Driver

Work-around:
I can use MSI afterburner to increase the clocks to 701/1001 Mhz. Then the GPU goes to idle clocks when I'm not playing games, works fine. Except that in my dual monitor setup, my desktop will flicker when moving application windows. But that's a different problem I guess.

But again, I want to know how to fix it instead of relying on a workaround.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: GPU clocks stuck in "High Performance" mode. Won't go in idle mode*

Has it ever worked? Try using video drivers from the laptop manufacturer and test.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: GPU clocks stuck in "High Performance" mode. Won't go in idle mode*

All updates for OEM units need to be obtained from the manufacturer.


----------



## NeoForever (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: GPU clocks stuck in "High Performance" mode. Won't go in idle mode*

Lol I thought this post was lost forever.

Yes it was working before but I don't know when it stopped working properly.

MSI themselves want me to update video driver from AMD site.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## NeoForever (Aug 5, 2009)

*[Solved] GPU clocks stuck in "High Performance" mode. Won't go in idle mode*

It seems that I fixed it now.

When I tried to install AMD catalyst CCC display driver 12.4 it would still show me 12.3.

So I uninstalled all AMD drivers and installed 12.4 which in turn also made my clocks behave normal now.

Thanks for trying to help tho.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: GPU clocks stuck in "High Performance" mode. Won't go in idle mode*

You're welcome. In the future, get ALL updates from the manufacturer's site.


----------

